# New Router, No Connection!



## Cosmos (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Everybody, I just purchased a new wired Linksys router, and when I went to configure my TiVo on the network, it won't show. It is connected with a NETGEAR FA120 USB to Ethernet converter, and on my previous router, which was a D-LINK it showed up right away, but LINKSYS tech support said I need to know the FA120s port to be able to configure it on my network. Please help so I can get back to using TiVo WEBPLUS and transferring recorded programs to my computer. If it matters, it is a DIRECTIVO which I learned how to connect to my network here from the very knowldgeable and helpful folks on this forum.

Thanx in advance
Jack


----------



## Quank (Dec 27, 2002)

Can you give any more info?

What model DirecTivo?

What version of the software?

What is your router's IP?

DirecTivo's IP?

Subnet?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Cosmos said:


> Hey Everybody, I just purchased a new wired Linksys router, and when I went to configure my TiVo on the network, it won't show. It is connected with a NETGEAR FA120 USB to Ethernet converter, and on my previous router, which was a D-LINK it showed up right away, but LINKSYS tech support said I need to know the FA120s port to be able to configure it on my network. Please help so I can get back to using TiVo WEBPLUS and transferring recorded programs to my computer. If it matters, it is a DIRECTIVO which I learned how to connect to my network here from the very knowldgeable and helpful folks on this forum.
> 
> Thanx in advance
> Jack


Reboot your DirecTiVo and if it is set to DHCP, it will show up, and check your NETGEAR FA120 for two lights. If it has two lights then reboot. It is likely a subnetting base address issue.

What was the third octet of the D-Link base address?

And what is the third octet of the Linksys base address?

If one base address of the Linksys is 192.168.1.? and the D-Link is 192.168.15.?, then the DirecTiVo will now show up, until it obtains a new base address using DHCP.

Just reboot your DirecTiVo and see if it shows up. Hopefully you didn't assign a fixed address, and if you did, then reconnect the D-Link router and reboot your PC and change the DirecTiVo to use DHCP using TiVoWebPlus.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> Reboot your DirecTiVo and if it is set to DHCP, it will show up, and check your NETGEAR FA120 for two lights. If it has two lights then reboot. It is likely a subnetting base address issue.
> 
> What was the third octet of the D-Link base address?
> 
> ...


If its just the subnets are different it is quicker just to change the router IP to the needed subnet.

As far as the DHCP on the tivo goes, I think that it is generally a bad idea (see this link for a lively discussion on the topic). Unless your router has a feature called "DHCP Reservations" (AKA Static DHCP, not to be confused with a lease time that does not expire (not a common feature)) Overall it would be easier to configure your router to conform with your previously working network than it is to change your network to conform to your router.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> If its just the subnets are different it is quicker just to change the router IP to the needed subnet.
> 
> As far as the DHCP on the tivo goes, I think that it is generally a bad idea (see this link for a lively discussion on the topic). Unless your router has a feature called "DHCP Reservations" (AKA Static DHCP, not to be confused with a lease time that does not expire (not a common feature)) Overall it would be easier to configure your router to conform with your previously working network than it is to change your network to conform to your router.


I agree about DHCP; but what I meant was just to use DHCP long enought to obtain an address.

All 6 of my TiVos (One SA and five DirecTiVos), three servers, and six desktops all use statics addresses.

Of course there are fun and games if you change the third octet of your router, because to change it back you have to change the third octet on your PC twice to regain access and reset the router (if you use static addresses like I do), unless you have the capability to gain WAN side access to the router management software. But then again it depends upon the structure of your network. I always use DHCP to initialize devices and then I set those devices to static addresses, but then again I never change my third octet/base address.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> Of course there are fun and games if you change the third octet of your router, because to change it back you have to change the third octet on your PC twice to regain access and reset the router (if you use static addresses like I do), unless you have the capability to gain WAN side access to the router management software. But then again it depends upon the structure of your network. I always use DHCP to initialize devices and then I set those devices to static addresses, but then again I never change my third octet/base address.


I guess I've been lucky. The ONLY time that I changed the 3rd octet was when I change routers and also changed makers (Netgear, Linksys, Belkin) Then it was just install the new router, reboot my main pc, log into the router change the new router to match the old setup (IP, DHCP range, etc) hit apply so the router reboots, reboot my main machine and basically everything was fine.


----------

